# Megaminx PLL Trainer?



## Cuberstache (Jan 3, 2020)

This has been asked before, but not recently. Are there any good megaminx PLL trainers out there? I know most of PLL, but I'm getting really demotivated now that I've gotten to all the ugly cases that have terrible recognition and algs. I would really like a trainer where I can pick just the ones I've learned recently and practice them to actually learn the algs. A quick Google search turned up this, but it only has about half the cases and none of the awful ones I want to train. Is there anyone who has a megaminx PLL trainer out there? Maybe even someone willing to make one based on existing trainers? I would reallllly appreciate it.

EDIT: https://nogesma.github.io/Megaminx-PLL-Trainer/ <-- This trainer now has all the algs! Use it!


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I also made an CxLL trainer for 3x3 (CxLL trainer: http://filipeteixeira.com.br/cxll/ [it takes good a while to load])



Oh my gosh dude I love you so much XD I've been trying to use J Perm's COLL trainer to practice my CLL algs.

How come you can't "green" more than one case?


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 4, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I can try to make one this weekend.


Just so you know, I want something that's basically this but for mega PLL: bestsiteever.ru/zbll 
I hope this doesn't sound entitled, like I expect you to cater to my wishes, but I also don't want you to waste your time on something that wouldn't be as useful to the community. Thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 7, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> This has been asked before, but not recently. Are there any good megaminx PLL trainers out there? I know most of PLL, but I'm getting really demotivated now that I've gotten to all the ugly cases that have terrible recognition and algs. I would really like a trainer where I can pick just the ones I've learned recently and practice them to actually learn the algs. A quick Google search turned up this, but it only has about half the cases and none of the awful ones I want to train. Is there anyone who has a megaminx PLL trainer out there? Maybe even someone willing to make one based on existing trainers? I would reallllly appreciate it.



Are you aware of this?

|
v

https://lowgrafic.cl/megaminx-pll/


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 7, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Are you aware of this?
> 
> |
> v
> ...


Yes, I am aware of that. It seems like a really good place to learn algs, but I'm not trying to find a place to learn algs, I'm trying to find a place to train them. Just like Roman's ZBLL trainer, I want something that generates a PLL from a list that I choose, then allows me to time myself on recognition and execution combined. That way I can internalize the algs I learn. Just grinding solves and hoping for the PLL you just learned doesn't really work on megaminx because most of the PLLs have a probability of 1/144 so I could do two hours of solves and not get the one I just learned a single time. A trainer would solve that problem by giving me one of the PLLs I want and allowing me to practice recognition and algs without wasting time on the rest of the solve or PLLs I'm already very familiar with. Essentially this, but with all the algs available to choose from instead of the best 80. I hope this helps you to better understand my thought process in asking for a trainer.


----------



## HawaiiLife745 (Jan 11, 2020)

I can generate the algs, scrambles and images if someone is willing to make the program


----------



## Roman (Feb 25, 2020)

HawaiiLife745 said:


> I can generate the algs, scrambles and images if someone is willing to make the program



Let's do it.


----------



## HawaiiLife745 (Feb 25, 2020)

Roman said:


> Let's do it.


AYOOOO


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 25, 2020)

GitHub - jazzthief81/llminxsolver: llminxsolver - A solver for the last layer of the Megaminx puzzle written in Java.


llminxsolver - A solver for the last layer of the Megaminx puzzle written in Java. - GitHub - jazzthief81/llminxsolver: llminxsolver - A solver for the last layer of the Megaminx puzzle written in ...




github.com





@Roman It looks like this does what you want as far as generating different scrambles for the same case


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 30, 2020)

Roman said:


> Let's do it.





HawaiiLife745 said:


> AYOOOO


How's this coming?


----------



## HawaiiLife745 (Apr 30, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> How's this coming?


It isn't


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 18, 2020)

Svelte app



This trainer used to only have 60 algs, but now it has all 151! I'd highly recommend using this if you're learning megaminx PLL!


----------



## Elf (Sep 19, 2020)

Hey, that's amazing 
Do you know if the trainer is still being worked on? Because I found 2 versions of it, one where it has all the algs and one that has only 60, but has a way nicer interface.

I don't actually care about the interface that much, my only problem is that everytime i hit spacebar, the page scrolls down to the bottom, so that I have to scroll up after each solve to see the next scramble. I can totally deal with this for now, since it is still way better than waiting for the cases in solves, but having that fixed would be really nice 

Edit: I just used the nicer looking version and got a wrong scramble (I have the feeling it was not the first time sadly ... )
Scramble for the case V3- R2' U2' R2 U' R2' U2' R2 U2 R2' U2 R2 U R2' U2 R' U2 R2' U R2 U2 R U2 - the last R should be a R2'


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 19, 2020)

Elf said:


> Do you know if the trainer is still being worked on? Because I found 2 versions of it, one where it has all the algs and one that has only 60, but has a way nicer interface.


I know about as much as you do, I just heard about this from someone who found it on Google. I would assume it's being worked on because it used to not have all the algs but now it does. However, I don't know who is working on it or how to contact them.



Elf said:


> I don't actually care about the interface that much, my only problem is that everytime i hit spacebar, the page scrolls down to the bottom, so that I have to scroll up after each solve to see the next scramble. I can totally deal with this for now, since it is still way better than waiting for the cases in solves, but having that fixed would be really nice


I had the same problem



Elf said:


> Edit: I just used the nicer looking version and got a wrong scramble (I have the feeling it was not the first time sadly ... )
> Scramble for the case V3- R2' U2' R2 U' R2' U2' R2 U2 R2' U2 R2 U R2' U2 R' U2 R2' U R2 U2 R U2 - the last R should be a R2'



Yeah, unfortunately there's really nothing we can do about that without being able to contact the creator.


----------



## effperm (Oct 3, 2020)

aargh why did the ui change make it so big

nearly had a heart attack


----------



## Alexander (Oct 5, 2020)

f96 said:


> aargh why did the ui change make it so big
> 
> nearly had a heart attack


Because its MEGAminx


----------

